# Why You Should Feed High Quality Food



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Above is just one of many videos of dog food in the making.

The plant shown in the video produces dog food for Purina -- doesn't appear their motto, "Long Live Your Dog", is all that true.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That is horrifying...


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> That is horrifying...


You're right, it's very horrifying! It's disgusting, to be quite honest.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omfg that's sick I actually wanted to cry so sad


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Omfg that's sick I actually wanted to cry so sad


It is sick! Not only are they putting that in the dog food, but the poor dogs aren't even being payed any respect, buried, or at least cremated. Anything would be better than being consumed by another dog or cat.


----------

